# Missing 1440x900 screen resolution



## jebartle (Aug 14, 2003)

I have a Macbook Pro 15-inch mid-2012 with hi res display (not Retina). The "native resolution" on it was 1440x900, and even said so in the technical specs (attached to this post). Also, the tech specs listed a whole bunch of other supported screen resolution choices. I don't know if it was the most recent update to OS X Mavericks (10.9.3) which I installed on 5/16/2014 or what, but suddenly I have no 1440x900 resolution. Now 1680x1050 is the native resolution and the highest "scaled" resolution available is 1280x800. The first is far too small for me to read and the second is a bit too big for most of my apps.
I've attached the screen shot of my current options. I tried getting help from the Apple community and the only thing I found was to try resetting PRAM, which I did several times with no luck. I can't believe that I'm stuck with this and it's not fixable. This is my first Mac (I've used PCs forever) and if this is indicative of what it's like to use them, it will also be my last.
So frustrating! Anyone have ideas (besides getting a PC!) that I can try?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What resolution does it select when you choose *Best for display*?
You can check the current resolution in the *About This Mac...* under the Apple menu.


----------



## jebartle (Aug 14, 2003)

It chooses 1680x1050. I don't understand why I only have these three options now, or where my old setting of 1440x900 went to. Any ideas?


----------

